# Bass Club Looking for Members for 2015



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

We are a unique, no-nonsense club entering our 2nd year of operation and opening up membership to the general public (boaters & non-boaters) for the 2015 fishing season. Right now, we have boater spots open and as we grow our boater side, our co-angler side will grow too. We will be fishing 5 or 6 tournaments during the season, a night tournament, a team tournament, and holding our two-day, club classic event at Chautauqua, which we try to pay for lodging expenses through fundraising. Each tournament we fish consists of a boater division and a non-boater division. Tournaments cost is $10 to enter and we pay first place in each division. Additionally, we have an optional big bass pot for each tournament. We also partner with The University of Akron Bass Fishing team and help them out when able to. Dues are $25 dollars for the year. If you have an interest in joining, please send me a PM for more information. 

Wade


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

For those interested in joining, we will be holding a new members meeting at the North Canton Gander Mountain on Saturday, February 7th at 5:00 p.m.


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Here is the preliminary club schedule for this year, permits pending...

April 12th (Sun.)...West Branch (Rock Spring Rd. ramp)
May 17th (Sun.)...Lake Milton (Robinson Point ramp)
June 27th & 28th...Clear Fork (Marina ramp)
July 11th...Mogadore (Boathouse ramp Rt.43)
July 18th...Club Fundraiser (Red Fox Bar & Grill)
July 26th...Alumni/University tourney... Location TBD
Aug. 7th & 8th(Fri/Sat)...Night tourney...Portage Lakes (Ramp TBD)
Aug. 15th...Mosquito (State park ramp)
Sept. 12th & 13th...Club Classic...Chautauqua Lake


----------



## fishinnut123 (Oct 30, 2008)

What is the Alumni/University Tourney?


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

It's the tournament with/against the University of Akron fishing team. We still have to work out the details of the format.


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Meeting tomorrow at the Gander Mountain in North Canton starting at 5:00 p.m.

See you there!


----------



## Raider1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I was unable to attend Saturday's meeting. When and where will next meeting be? Thank you


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

See PM raider


----------

